# Racing pigeon calls my house home!!



## sgsunnygirl7 (Sep 29, 2009)

Monday a week ago, a young (09) pigeon had some trouble making his trip home from a 250+ mile race. He was in a race on Sat and I found him exhaused on a Monday. I fed him and gave him water. He his since taken up living in my patio area and I think I am his friend. : ) I have contacted the owner but we have decided that the pigeon may have some issue as he will not fly home which is only approx 80 miles away. He can fly as he has been rousting in my tree at night but comes down all day. He is free to go home but that is not happening. He hangs out under my picnic table. He flys down and lands very close to me when I "call" him and shake the food container. Today, I built him a 24" X 24" box with plenty of air flow and light to keep him safe in the interium. I want to build him a suitable "home" and am looking for suggestions as to what will make him most comfortable. I would like him to be free some of the time also if that is possible. I live in a residential area and believe it or not we do have hawks so that is a concern for us. I desperately need suggestions.....he is the only bird so I am hoping I will not have to build anything giant. Any advice on feeding, feeders etc also would be greatly appreciated. My regular email is [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

too funny, this is how I got my pigeon (AU 2009) also! Called the owner and got told if he couldn't make it home 250 miles, then they don't need him in their loft! So, off to building we go. So far have built 8 x 8 flight avary($300), next week we are doing the 6 x 8 shed (approx. $500) type enclosure attached to the avary. Got a hold of the original breeder, he is sending me a good female companion for our new arrival. So welcome to "pigeonhood"! 
Where are you located? I'm in NV.


----------



## sgsunnygirl7 (Sep 29, 2009)

I am in Reading, PA. This sounds like it may be a pretty big project for someone with limited tools.........he may end up with a Willy Wonka type loft. : ) And PS, does he need a mate or am I enough being his friend and caretaker......?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A small pigeon coop


----------

